# retired fishing partner



## reel thing (Jul 1, 2010)

Looking for someone in Texas City area who likes to fish. I own a 22' century bay boat, with a new 150 Honda on the back. Like to fish the bay and offshore on good days.


----------



## 96kenner (Jan 28, 2014)

reel thing said:


> Looking for someone in Texas City area who likes to fish. I own a 22' century bay boat, with a new 150 Honda on the back. Like to fish the bay and offshore on good days.


Pm sent.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pegleg13 (Aug 29, 2007)

I'm retired and go when I can with friends to Laguna Madre. I never fished Freeport waters. I live in Palacios so Freeport is a lot closer than CC! I'd be happy to split costs. And I'll even bring lunch for us!
I'll be gone from 6/28 to 7/25 (RV trip to the east coast). I'm open next week and any day after 7/27!! 
I have desire & most tackle but no boat!! LOL! 
Steve. 832-405-0272


----------

